# Singer Lubricant for 401?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello - 

I opened up the new 401 last night and it had not one bit of lube on the gears! I oiled all the designated oil spots, but what can I use for lube/grease? I could order a tube of special Singer lube, but was wondering if there is a similar garage/small engine weight that could be used? 

DH has some cold weather white stuff that doesn't get stiff, and is meant for plastic (the one gear seems to be of plastic, the rest metal), and he has some blue stuff that is good for all metal gears. He is a former small engine mechanic, and knows his greases and oils!

Thanks!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

my husband uses "molly grease" and I have no idea what it is or if I've spelled it right. I asked him what he's used on our 401 machines (have three) and that is what he said.


----------



## OhioHills (Oct 13, 2010)

I use Tri-Flow clear synthetic grease on my Singer 404. I was the most highly recommended lubricant that I read about, and a 3oz tube will last you dang near forever. I got mine through Amazon, but you may have luck finding it at an auto parts store.

Here is a good explanation of sewing machine lubricants:
http://blog.sew-classic.com/2009/01/10/products-to-oil--lubricate--a-sewing-machine.aspx


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

From Sew classic's blog: 



On machines with metal gears, I REALLY like the Tri-flow grease. It&#8217;s sticky and doesn&#8217;t fling off as the gears spin. I* do NOT recommend using lithium grease *. Why? Because I have personally chiseled & chipped it off of one to many sets of metal gears. It apparently turns into an opaque, concrete like substance over time.
For plastic gears, please proceed with caution. On many models, the manufacturer specifies no lubricant is to be applied to the synthetic/ plastic/ nylon/ non-metal gears. Using a lubricant in this case is not advised. For many other machines, the manufacturer recommends a product such as *Molykote* EM-40M or similar. In such an instance, it is safe to use *Tri-Flow grease or Di-electric grease*. Neither will harm the plastic gears, and they will provide the lubricating properties required. Many other types of grease are not safe on plastics or nylon, so be very careful about what you use on non-metal gears.


Macy - there's the answer to your DH's "molly grease." Molykote!


Ohio hills - thanks for that link!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I also use Triflow grease (and oil) on all my machines.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Speaking of Singer lubricants, my 127 treadle specifically calls for only the highest quality sperm whale oil. 

Obviously in this day and age, I'll have to harvest my own whale to get some, but will Greenpeace cut me some slack if I show them my instruction manual?


----------



## OhioHills (Oct 13, 2010)

ErinP said:


> Speaking of Singer lubricants, my 127 treadle specifically calls for only the highest quality sperm whale oil.
> 
> Obviously in this day and age, I'll have to harvest my own whale to get some, but will Greenpeace cut me some slack if I show them my instruction manual?


:hysterical: 
Maybe we can make whale liposuction a thing, so we can use the leftovers!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> Hello -
> 
> I opened up the new 401 last night and it had not one bit of lube on the gears! I oiled all the designated oil spots, but what can I use for lube/grease? I could order a tube of special Singer lube, but was wondering if there is a similar garage/small engine weight that could be used?
> 
> ...


Chixarecute,

There were originally no plastic gears in the 401 machines. The drive gear on the hand wheel was a fiber gear and everything else was steel. Later on there was some of the drive gears made from plastic or nylon but I don't know if those came as OEM parts or replacements.

In our 401 and two 500s we use Tri-Flow oil and grease. It is an excellent product and out machines run great with it. 
You can get both at Sew-Classic { http://www.shop.sew-classic.com/ }. 

You can use the Singer Lube in the tube on the gears if you want. That is what Singer called for. The new white colored grease is specifically for gears, the older semi-clear to amber colored grease was for the motors. The motor lube is all but extinct now.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, Joe! Good to see you posting here again. I did call an auto parts store nearby, no TriFlow there. I'll need to put my order together...I'll need a long-nosed oil dispenser, the grease, and...any resources for the felt absorbent oil drip liner? I'd like new for both the 301 and 401. And a gasket for between the zig zag selector hand knobs on the front of the 401. And who knows what else!


----------

